# Ruroc helmets



## B_CraZy (Nov 27, 2013)

Has anyone actually decide on investing into one of these sick helmets?  I never really use a helmet and I love using my limited edition Shaun white airbrakes but this prevents them. But it's starting to capture my attention a I might need a good helmet after getting braces off which this helmets provide full face protection practically.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2013)

I haven't heard of Ruroc helmets. Maybe I'm an old curmudgeon... Googling ....... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll be completely honest....I think they are kind of cool and I think I would like the safety and wind protection they provide.  I've always wanted to try one on but pretty much no stores locally carry them.  Everyone I ski with has told me they will disown me if I show up wearing one.


----------



## B_CraZy (Nov 28, 2013)

Why in the world would u be disowned from them?  Because you prefer u protect and not get your face busted up too and whatnot?   The helmets do get imported from Europe from what it says.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 28, 2013)

My buddy has one. He doesn't break it out all of the time though. He's a wuss when it comes to the wind, but he's laughing when we're all getting mild frostbite. We call him the Stig


----------



## B_CraZy (Nov 28, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> My buddy has one. He doesn't break it out all of the time though. He's a wuss when it comes to the wind, but he's laughing when we're all getting mild frostbite. We call him the Stig



Haha well wind isn't much a problem here in Virginia on the mountains most the time. I've always used a beanie and a thin skull bandana but more looking towards investing $300 for $5,000 worth of teeth work might be beneficial 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm reading that the outer shell is of ABS....think that's more or less what my Markers' outer shell is of.  I like the harder Giro outer shells but with graduated, ending in softer foam....much more like a football helmet = highly better than the most all on the market today = mostly fashion(imho) with the much more dense inner layer.  I would guess that design delivers a low degree of cushioning to the skull(imho).  Opinionated....but maybe all the "talk" around football will bring more design to the table and I don't see any publicized governing body approval like for water safety floatation.  I think it were there people would buy...regardless of a higher, but reasonable, price.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 28, 2013)

my son has one.

personally i don't like it but it sure gets a lot of looks and comments from people on the hill


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2013)

Surprised they don't have a model called the Stormtrooper.

I'd be interested in trying one.  How is the ventilation around the mouth and nose?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 28, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I'll be completely honest....I think they are kind of cool and I think I would like the safety and wind protection they provide.  I've always wanted to try one on but pretty much no stores locally carry them.  Everyone I ski with has told me they will disown me if I show up wearing one.




Get a a black one, Darth!


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 28, 2013)

Definitely looks stig/stormtrooper-ish. I can't say I'd buy one, mostly due to the crap I'd get from my friends but I bet they are nice on those windy, frigid days. Having a face mask that doesn't get wet from your breath and freeze over would be awesome.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 28, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Get a a black one, Darth!



Definitely have considered it.  But of course it would interfere with my plans to rock the most mega-beard ever.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2013)

The appeal for me would be tree skiing.  It would be nice to not take tree branches to the face.   I wonder how much more difficult it is to match up goggles to these helmets compared to regular style helmets


----------



## B_CraZy (Nov 28, 2013)

They actually come with goggles that u can use individually or with the helmet.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 28, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> my son has one.
> personally i don't like it but it sure gets a lot of looks and comments from people on the hill
> http://asimo.honda.com


thats right Geppetto keep believing...

http://youtu.be/ReN2l816L8k


----------



## Boardguy (Nov 28, 2013)

Their site is advertising 25% off for the next three hours. Now is your chance. Have to buy two though.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 28, 2013)

- still cheeper on fleabay http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...TRC0.Xruroc+rg-1&_nkw=ruroc+rg-1&_sacat=36259


----------



## octopus (Nov 28, 2013)

don't forget your matching jacket, kook.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2013)

〽❄❅;801417 said:
			
		

> - still cheeper on fleabay http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...TRC0.Xruroc+rg-1&_nkw=ruroc+rg-1&_sacat=36259



$200+ for a helmet?

yeah, no thanks.  

I think I paid $140 for my Marker helmet and that was full price at a ski shop in North Conway during ski season.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok then, there's the fuglier Scott 83x goggle/face mask for $52 
http://www.compacc.com/p/Scott-83X-...cse&utm_campaign=sc&scpid=6&scid=scsho2727095
http://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/p...oggle-scott-83x-safari-facemask-black-yellow/

I'm actually curious about the Oakley Splice Banditto Face Mask. Not so cyborg looking but expensive and you'd have buy the Splice goggle too. Looks as though it'll work unlike all the other mask and balaclavas i've tried which either restrict vision and or are very uncomfortable - http://www.oakley.com/products/6875...&cm_mmc=gbase_csfeeds-_-PLA-_-master-_-57-276


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 29, 2013)

It's an interesting idea.  Once you've been wearing a regular helmet for a while, it's not too big of a step to going full-face.  

I have a full-face mountain bike helmet I wear for lift-service DH, and while it's a bit bulky to ride around with, once you're on the descent it's not really noticeable.  But the decrease in peripheral vision is typically offset by the fact that you don't need to keep looking around for other people.  I'd be a bit more concerned on a ski slope.

Price wise- if you add up a regular helmet + goggles + face mask, you're spending about as much as one of these.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 29, 2013)

what is the face card actually made up though? Is it basic plastic? Since the face mask portion of the helmet is removable I highly doubt they will protect you in a fall. My guess is that it would just break right off. A motocross helmet, the face protection is an integral part of the helmet.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> what is the face card actually made up though? Is it basic plastic? Since the face mask portion of the helmet is removable I highly doubt they will protect you in a fall. My guess is that it would just break right off. A motocross helmet, the face protection is an integral part of the helmet.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



I never looked at my friends that closely as he only brought it once when it was really windy. You're right, though, it needs to be one piece to be safe. That bottom part could easily break off in a serious fall and end up breaking your jaw something.


----------



## skifree (Nov 29, 2013)

Built in vaporizer?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2013)

skifree said:


> Built in vaporizer?



I like your thinking.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2014)

he still loves it.. he still gets lots of looks and comments


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 27, 2014)

They are becoming more popular!!!

http://www.skiporters.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/DARTH-650.jpg


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## C-Rex (Mar 27, 2014)

On a frigid, windy day, I bet these things are the cat's ass, or if you prefer, the bees knees.  I'd love to have protection without my breath getting it all wet and then freezing solid when I get moving on a groomer.  I've been thinking about designs for a soft mask with a feature to deal with the moisture.  It's going to be my ticket to fame and fortune!  ;-)


----------



## legalskier (Mar 27, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> On a frigid, windy day, I bet these things are the cat's ass, or if you prefer, the bees knees.  I'd love to have protection without my breath getting it all wet and then freezing solid when I get moving on a groomer.  I've been thinking about designs for a soft mask with a feature to deal with the moisture.  It's going to be my ticket to fame and fortune!  ;-)



I bought a fleece neck gaiter at Snowshed's ski shop a few years back that can be either worn  around the neck, or pulled up  because it has a flap/opening for the nose. It works great. I tried to find it online for you, but it looks like it's been discontinued.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 27, 2014)

legalskier said:


> I bought a fleece neck gaiter at Snowshed's ski shop a few years back that can be either worn  around the neck, or pulled up  because it has a flap/opening for the nose. It works great. I tried to find it online for you, but it looks like it's been discontinued.



I've seen those and they do work fairly well. I'm thinking I can do better. We'll see. I have an idea to vent exhaled air so that nothing gets wet.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 27, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I've seen those and they do work fairly well. I'm thinking I can do better. We'll see. I have an idea to vent exhaled air so that nothing gets wet.



Keep us posted....


----------



## dlague (Mar 27, 2014)

Well I do not think its for me but to each their own!  Even on the coldest days, I rarely wear a face mask.  I wear a neck fleece that i can pull up while on the chair lift  but do not like breathing into something.  However, I got curious and read this

http://olawdy.blogspot.com/2013/03/normal-0-false-false-false-en-gb-ja-x.html


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 27, 2014)

Will do.  If I come up with a good design, I'll make prototypes and ship them to AZers for beta testing.  I can't think of a better group to do it, since I know you'll all be honest to the point of brutality.  LOL

I also want to design a system to carry collapsable poles specifically for snowboarders.  I'm thinking something like a holster that could mount to the thigh or lower leg so it's out of the way and won't be a problem in a crash.  Or maybe even something that could mount to the top of the board between the bindings... Either way, no more getting stuck on traverses or flat sections!  I have a set that I keep in my backpack but it's a pain to stop, take the pack off, pull them out, put the pack back on and continue.  Then when I get where I'm going, I have to break them down, take the pack off again...etc.  I want to be able to pull them out, get where I'm going, and put them away with minimal down time, or maybe none at all if it can be done on the move.


----------



## Breakout12 (Mar 27, 2014)

I saw my first one this year at Bristol.  We all thought "Stormtrooper."  My first thought was that it must provide excellent protection for your face in a crash.


----------



## Breakout12 (Mar 27, 2014)

〽❄❅;801441 said:
			
		

> Ok then, there's the fuglier Scott 83x goggle/face mask for $52
> http://www.compacc.com/p/Scott-83X-...cse&utm_campaign=sc&scpid=6&scid=scsho2727095
> http://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/p...oggle-scott-83x-safari-facemask-black-yellow/
> 
> I'm actually curious about the Oakley Splice Banditto Face Mask. Not so cyborg looking but expensive and you'd have buy the Splice goggle too. Looks as though it'll work unlike all the other mask and balaclavas i've tried which either restrict vision and or are very uncomfortable - http://www.oakley.com/products/6875...&cm_mmc=gbase_csfeeds-_-PLA-_-master-_-57-276



I love the look of the Oakley face mask, but the ad that I was reading didn't mention that it is part of a system.  It was only after looking at several pics of people wearing it that I noticed all the goggles were the same.  I dug deeper and discovered that you need specific goggles.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 27, 2014)

Meh, I'm waiting for the cobra commander version.....


----------



## mulva (Mar 27, 2014)

Breakout12 said:


> I saw my first one this year at Bristol.  We all thought "Stormtrooper."  My first thought was that it must provide excellent protection for your face in a crash.



I could have used one of these last weekend at Sugarbush.  Lower Organgrinder warmup run with flat light, I didn't see this little lip, hit it at 40 per alpinereplay, got a bit of air but a ski ejected on landing.  Face planted on some groomed hardpack, busted my nose up and split my goggle lens, blood everywhere.  A ski school instructor stopped for me and got ski patrol (thanks!) to take me down to the clinic, get me cleaned up, checked out and make sure my head was right.  Next lift up I saw a kid with a Ruroc skiing below me.  Never saw one before that.  Was it a sign?  Coincidence maybe?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 27, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I also want to design a system to carry collapsable poles specifically for snowboarders.  I'm thinking something like a holster that could mount to the thigh or lower leg so it's out of the way and won't be a problem in a crash.  Or maybe even something that could mount to the top of the board between the bindings... Either way, no more getting stuck on traverses or flat sections!  I have a set that I keep in my backpack but it's a pain to stop, take the pack off, pull them out, put the pack back on and continue.  Then when I get where I'm going, I have to break them down, take the pack off again...etc.  I want to be able to pull them out, get where I'm going, and put them away with minimal down time, or maybe none at all if it can be done on the move.



Just don't infringe on patent US5941435!!  I used to see a variations of this back in the mid-90's.  I think everyone realized that a) riding with a pole on your leg sucks, b) one pole doesn't do you as much good as you'd think.  In other news....we saw a snowboarder rocking 2 poles at Mittersill last weekend.  I'd tell you how he looked but it's uncouth to use the "R" word these days.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> View attachment 9648



Good lord, that is the lamest looking thing I've ever seen.  Never seen one of these on mountain.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 27, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I also want to design a system to carry collapsable poles specifically for snowboarders.  I'm thinking something like a holster that could mount to the thigh or lower leg so it's out of the way and won't be a problem in a crash.  Or maybe even something that could mount to the top of the board between the bindings... Either way, no more getting stuck on traverses or flat sections!  I have a set that I keep in my backpack but it's a pain to stop, take the pack off, pull them out, put the pack back on and continue.  Then when I get where I'm going, I have to break them down, take the pack off again...etc.  I want to be able to pull them out, get where I'm going, and put them away with minimal down time, or maybe none at all if it can be done on the move.



The Snowboard Pole
http://thesnowboardpole.com/








Speedlink 4 Collapsible Ski Pole
http://www.mountaingear.com/webstor...rCode=979100&gclid=CK784viWtL0CFahlOgodpXwA4w


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 27, 2014)

legalskier said:


> The Snowboard Pole
> http://thesnowboardpole.com/
> 
> 
> ...



Hilarious!! From the site "Quick to deploy from stored to extended in 5.2 seconds! (if you are quick)."  Plenty of time to fall on your face as you approach the lift line.  The website doesn't give a location, but this can only be the cockamamie concept of euros


----------



## legalskier (Mar 27, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Hilarious!! .... this can only be the cockamamie concept of euros



You'd know better than me- I'm not a boarder. But it does fit his description.



C-Rex said:


> I've seen those and they do work fairly well. I'm  thinking I can do better. We'll see. I have an idea to vent exhaled air  so that nothing gets wet.



I found it:
http://www.amazingsocks.com/web-pid-407845-Turtle-Fur-Fog-Free-Neck-Gaitor-item.htm


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 27, 2014)

That doesn't work. You have to have two poles. Using just one pushes you at an odd angle and makes you fight against yourself just to stay balanced. Two regular collapsible ski poles do the job perfectly. I have a pair of z poles by black diamond and they're great. Just need a place to secure them that is easy to reach and doesn't get in the way. If they are attached to your toe straps I'd imagine they'd be a problem when getting on and off lifts.

And that neck gaiter won't fog your goggles but it will get wet and freeze. Its a better option than a lot of masks though.


----------

